# The DNA 200: Evolv's Response to the Yihi SX350J



## Alex (13/6/15)

http://www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordpress/2015/06/12/the-cats-dna-is-out-of-the-bag/




reddit link : http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...e_dna_200_evolvs_response_to_the_yihi_sx350j/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (13/6/15)

Was waiting for Evolv's response (like everyone). Can't say I was expecting 200W from them though!


----------



## VapeSnow (13/6/15)

Evolv stepping up! Nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (13/6/15)

* DNA 200 by Evolv *
200 Watts with Temperature Control






*DNA 200W with temperature control. *
The details as I know them now:


200 Watts
Temperature Control
User updateable firmware
3S Lipo Cell
Onboard balanced charging
Software interface via USB. 
I look forward to watching the progression of this board from Evolv. 

Crypt. 





DNA200 Evolv






source: http://vaporising.com.au/vaping-blog-mob/item/dna-200-by-evolv.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/6/15)

@Alex, I think this time around Brendan from eVolve will win the round against the copy cats (after the disastrous DNA40 v.1 - the only mistake he made was that he assumed the ordinary vaper understand the workings like he did).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (13/6/15)

Only pics I can find

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex (13/6/15)

* retird  Vaping Master Verified Member ECF Veteran *

Boy Howdy.... a lot of discussion since I last stopped in here. Everybody is getting more and more information on what's coming. The software features now can and will be discussed in future posts here and in other forums. You should also gain a better understanding of the board and capabilities. I would only mention this again that Evolv is a OEM. They currently make no devices. The manufacturers and mod makers are the ones that will give you the form factor. The board requires 3 cells (battery selection decided by the manufacturers and mod makers). As an example the test device pictured earlier in this thread measures approximately 3" x 1.5" x 1". You can compare these measurements against your current devices. It incorporates an "off the shelf" battery pack. Manufacturers and mod makers can decide battery selection and whether to have these packs user replaceable. Manufacturers, mod makers, and the end users can set numerous parameters through the software and get software and firmware updates. The software also has a capability to record actual data for many, many parameters and can be beneficial for many things. There is even a "live screen" where you can see many, many user selected parameters while using the device. The software package has so many capabilities, function, parameters, monitor features and etc. that I would have to make a list (which I have no time for right now). Note that as of this post things are still being finalized (boards, software, and firmware) so what you read between now and release can be different. 

Please understand that the beta process is still active and discussion of the board, software, and firmware may be valid only to that point in the beta process. 

Normal banter and debate occurs in most threads but my post will be tempered to just giving information and trying to answer questions if I can.

Have a good day all....
*https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/members/retird.50921/*
*retird  Vaping Master Verified Member ECF Veteran *

*New*
_Maverik_X said: ↑_

_thanks for the update, I noticed the A where the volts would normally be at is this going to be a user set amp draw or just a display for what amps the chip is drawing from the batteries?_
Many user screen readouts can be selected... there are three sections to the screen and the user can decide what they want to see.

Just listing a few of the many features from the software plate (no time to list them all or explain them):

Get information about your device
Restore Defaults
Atomizer Analyzer
Select coil material
Set power limits
Set Preheat limits
Select Preheat "punch"

Battery type
Capacity
Cell soft cut off

Mod resistance
Ohm lock range
Preheat time limits

Case analyzer

source: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/dna-200-watt.680148/page-7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (13/6/15)

I'd be a lot happier about this if I didnt read what they are patenting
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/8820330.html
perhaps a law-type person should cast an eye in that direction

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/6/15)

Xhale said:


> I'd be a lot happier about this if I didnt read what they are patenting
> http://www.freepatentsonline.com/8820330.html
> perhaps a law-type person should cast an eye in that direction


Looks like they are trying to patent all power control. Its a bit vague.


----------



## VandaL (15/6/15)

This board will be OVER priced and buggy, I'll stick with YiHi thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (15/6/15)

VandaL said:


> This board will be OVER priced and buggy, I'll stick with YiHi thanks


I'm also feeling a little nervous about this board. I'll wait for the 5th iteration before committing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (15/6/15)

not going to buy it but it sounds like a vapers wet dream.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/6/15)

The LiPo battery in the Evolv made beta units is only 950mAh. I think they need to do some tech exchange with Innokin, to get some higher capacity LiPo packs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (30/6/15)

So you want to see what can be done once you hook this baby up to a PC? Check this out!!
Here's the training course/simulator for the Escribe software used for the DNA200:

http://www.evolvapor.com/guide/story.html

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Andre (30/6/15)

huffnpuff said:


> So you want to see what can be done once you hook this baby up to a PC? Check this out!!
> Here's the training course/simulator for the Escribe software used for the DNA200:
> 
> http://www.evolvapor.com/guide/story.html


Cool, even I can understand that.


----------

